# Canadian solider dies in Afghanistan. Sapper Steven Marshall



## Nfld Sapper (30 Oct 2009)

Canadian solider dies in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Friday, October 30, 2009 | 9:42 PM ET 
CBC News

One Canadian soldier was killed Friday in Afghanistan by an improvised explosive device.

Sapper Steven Marshall, 24, of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry  1 Combat Engineer Regiment based in Edmonton was killed in the blast while on foot patrol in Panjwai district in Kandahar province.

No other Canadians were injured in the attack. 

Marshall is the second Canadian solider to be killed in action in October. Lt. Justin Garrett Boyes, 26, was killed Wednesday when his foot patrol was hit by an IED southwest of Kandahar City.

With files from The Canadian Press 






Sapper Steven Marshall, 24, was killed while on foot patrol in Panjwai district in Kandahar province. (DND)


Edited to fix an error from CBC/CANADIAN PRESS


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Oct 2009)

shit...


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Oct 2009)

What Kat Stevens said...


----------



## mariomike (31 Oct 2009)

My wife and I send our sincere condolences to the family and friends of Sapper Steven Marshall.


----------



## ballz (31 Oct 2009)

"Walk peacefully on Heaven's streets,
You've done your time in Hell"


----------



## Vince910 (31 Oct 2009)

Never forgotten...


----------



## Scratch_043 (31 Oct 2009)

My heart goes out to Steve's family, I knew him well, and we served together in 1 CER.

CHIMO brother beaver, CHIMO


----------



## manhole (31 Oct 2009)

our condolences to his family and friends.........


----------



## brandon_ (31 Oct 2009)

rip


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Oct 2009)

RIP Sapper!



 :yellow:


----------



## old medic (31 Oct 2009)

Body of fallen Calgary soldier headed back to Canada after ramp ceremony
By CANADIAN PRESS
Last Updated: 31st October 2009, 11:16am
Copy located at: http://www.calgarysun.com/news/alberta/2009/10/31/11591391.html


> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — The body of Sapper Steven Marshall has begun its journey home after a ramp ceremony at Kandahar Airfield in Afghanistan.
> 
> Marshall, a 24-year-old Calgarian, was killed Friday afternoon when his patrol struck an IED in Panjwaii district, 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar city.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (31 Oct 2009)

Sapper Marshall remembered as devoted friend
The Canadian Press
Date: Sat. Oct. 31 2009 4:44 PM ET



> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — The latest Canadian victim of the relentless IED campaign by insurgents in Afghanistan was headed home Saturday after his flag-draped coffin was loaded onto a military transport plane.
> 
> Sapper Steven Marshall, 24, of 11 Field Squadron, 1 Combat Engineer Regiment, was the sole casualty of an explosion that struck his patrol Friday in Panjwaii district, 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar city.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pea (31 Oct 2009)

RIP Marshall. Still can't believe you're gone. Turned on the TV this morning and saw your face and just sat there trying to accept the horrible news. You're an amazing guy who made everyone around you laugh, and the world is a better place because of you. 

Steve & I did BMQ together just over 2 years ago. He's the first comrade I've lost and it sure hurts. He'll never be forgotten.

My heart goes out to his family & friends back in Alberta. Wish I could be there to see you laid to rest. Chimo.


----------



## gaspasser (1 Nov 2009)

...and at the going down of the sun...
...and in the morning.


CHIMO, Stand Down Sapper
 :yellow:


----------



## neko (2 Nov 2009)

I just found out that he's gone.  It's quite a shock, I was on SQ and QL3 with him, he was so very funny and lively, it is hard to believe that he is gone forever.  My condolences to his family.
Chimo


----------



## BIGeazy (3 Nov 2009)

Steve was a good man and will be missed, though I only met him on a few occasions I will miss him dearly.


----------



## PanaEng (3 Nov 2009)

RIP brother sapper.
My condolences to his family and friends.

CHIMO!


----------



## kratz (3 Nov 2009)

RIP Sapper Marshall. 

I had the honour of attending the overpass observance at exit 509 when your motorcade passed today.

Your work is done. We shall remember.


----------



## gun runner (3 Nov 2009)

Rest In Peace Sapper, My sincere condolences to the Regiment, his Family, and friends. Ubique   :yellow:


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (5 Nov 2009)

Steve, I have to say I pretty much sh!t a brick when I saw your picture in the newspaper, i'd been keeping in touch with you on FB, and knew you had only been there shortly, I didn't have my glasses on and thought I could be mistaken, sadly I wasn't.  I got to thinking of the time I spent in Gagetown with you, and the rest of the Sappers, a few of us talked, and it got emotional i'll admit.

I know you'd never let me say this if you were still here, because you never wanted to burden anyone, but rest easy my friend, we'll shoulder your load, the lines will be safe, you've earned eternal rest of the warrior, where no wars will come.

My heart reaches out to your family, your friends, and your sapper brethren.

CHIMO!


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Nov 2009)

> Remember Me in your heart, in your thoughts,
> and the memories of the times we loved,
> the memories of the time we shared.
> for if you always think of Me,
> I will never have gone."









The flag draped casket of Sapper Steven Henry Marshall of 11 Field Squadron, 1 Combat Engineer Regiment is brought into the Centre Street Church in Calgary, Alberta, November 10, 2009. Marshall, a member of the Canadian Armed Forces, was killed in action in Kandahar, Afghanistan on October 30.


----------

